# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.11 bac8c51 (09/28/2019)



## GDN

New version just released and installed on a few cars this morning. Will be interesting to see if the 10.1 and 10.2 releases continue to install too. If you get this please share notes or any differences from the other V10 releases. It does seem to only be S and X at this point.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I see only S and X's getting this build.


----------



## Bigriver

At this point, it appears to me to be a model S and X version for MCU1. I say that based on the VINs. The S and X’s that got 2019.32.10.1 or 2019.32.10.2 were all high VINs that have MCU2. As V10 is a release heavily towards entertainment options, it makes sense that there could be a MCU distinction.

As someone with a Model X with MCU1 and FSD, I am hopeful to be getting an install invite soon!


----------



## Azua

Bigriver said:


> At this point, it appears to me to be a model S and X version for MCU1. I say that based on the VINs. The S and X's that got 2019.32.10.1 or 2019.32.10.2 were all high VINs that have MCU2. As V10 is a release heavily towards entertainment options, it makes sense that there could be a MCU distinction.
> 
> As someone with a Model X with MCU1 and FSD, I am hopeful to be getting an install invite soon!


Myself as well. I have ap 2.0 with FSD on Model S. I Noticed that all the installs since Thur have been going to HW2.5 or 3 cars. Kind of felt left out.


----------



## REDR8R

Installed this update on my 17' Model S this morning. Came with Enhanced Summon, Spotify and a few other miscellaneous updates, but no Tesla Theater. Anyone have an idea why this would be the case?


----------



## Bigriver

REDR8R said:


> Installed this update on my 17' Model S this morning. Came with Enhanced Summon, Spotify and a few other miscellaneous updates, but no Tesla Theater. Anyone have an idea why this would be the case?


I've heard that MCU1 won't support the theater option. I really hate how slow MCU1 is, so didn't expect it could handle video.

Any chance you could post screen shots of the release notes?


----------



## REDR8R

Bigriver said:


> I've heard that MCU1 won't support the theater option. I really hate how slow MCU1 is, so didn't expect it could handle video.
> 
> Any chance you could post screen shots of the release notes?


----------



## REDR8R

Bigriver said:


> I've heard that MCU1 won't support the theater option. I really hate how slow MCU1 is, so didn't expect it could handle video.
> 
> Any chance you could post screen shots of the release notes?


Thats pretty disappointing if true. My daughter's $30 Amazon tablet can handle netflix. I paid for FSD so I'm assuming i will eventually get the new MCU but still disappointing.


----------



## Bigriver

REDR8R said:


> Thats pretty disappointing if true. My daughter's $30 Amazon tablet can handle netflix. I paid for FSD so I'm assuming i will eventually get the new MCU but still disappointing.


Yeah, I agree it's disappointing. But evidently the MCU computer is different than the 2.0/2.5 that will get replaced for those who purchased FSD.

Elon has said that there will be an option to upgrade MCU1 to MCU2 but nothing has materialized. Tons written on the TMC forum about this. Many are angry and bitter and it would seem to be contorting their entire lives. I'm disappointed, but view it as a side effect of Tesla continuing to improve their product. Older hardware will get left behind of new features. Just wish it hadn't happened so soon. Really just wish the overall MCU were more responsive. Yeah, I can do Netflix on a tablet.


----------



## Fousthvk

I have a brand new raven MX and I got .10 last night and now this morning it’s wanting to update to .11 so I’m not sure this build is just for McU1 cars. I had Netflix Hulu etc.


----------



## enowu

So I just received a notification to update a recently delivered 2019 Model X to this version, so it’s not just earlier AP hardware vehicles getting this. Installing now. I just did 10.2 yesterday.


----------



## GDN

BSElectrons said:


> My v10 update is stuck in a download fail loop. The progress bar gets to the end then after a bit jumps back to halfway and the dance starts over again. Anyone know how to force it to dump the bad download and try again?


No guarantees, but you might try a reboot, or use the power down from the screen. See if you get any difference on the next download attempt.


----------



## littlD

I just got this downloaded and Middie is a Model 3 as many know


----------



## SirLost

REDR8R said:


> Thats pretty disappointing if true. My daughter's $30 Amazon tablet can handle netflix. I paid for FSD so I'm assuming i will eventually get the new MCU but still disappointing.


I feel it's definitely silly that they claim this MCU coudldn't handle it when it's essentially the same chip I use to watch Netflix in 4k with at home. As I understand the MCU has a lot of background logging operations: I presume for legal reasons. The background logging could be the main reason why the MCU can't handle like it should. I'm definitely ready to put up a fight with Tesla to get the new MCU. I really hope that they will include it with the FSD package. My only complaint right now is how Tesla "shows off" these new features without really stating which cars would get it. They just claim it "varies" and that leads to quite a few annoyed and disappointed owners. It's a really passionate thing for owners jumping in the car after a big update. Tesla needs to respect that.


----------



## GDN

They must have found some bugs with those point releases. I missed the screen shot, but interesting to note the about to be installed firmware version shows up on the app now too. It was known it would show on the screen in the car, but did not know about the version being shown on the app before installation. If someone sees this then get the notification a screen shot would be nice.


----------



## littlD

GDN said:


> They must have found some bugs with those point releases. I missed the screen shot, but interesting to note the about to be installed firmware version shows up on the app now too. It was known it would show on the screen in the car, but did not know about the version being shown on the app before installation. If someone sees this then get the notification a screen shot would be nice.


As you wish


----------



## PHd410

Just updated (from 32.10.2 which was applied two nights ago). Nothing new noted in the release notes.


----------



## iChris93

Is Spotify still Spötify?


----------



## GDN

littlD said:


> As you wish


Thanks - the second car just got home and connected to wifi. Opened the app and very nice find as you post - not only the version downloading, but the percentage downloaded. Tesla is making it easy on us!!


----------



## Thorongil

iChris93 said:


> Is Spotify still Spötify?


It is indeed...


----------



## Veedio

32.11 is now rolling out to Canada. Has everything EXCEPT Smart Summon.


----------



## airj1012

Some examples of the updated software information. Shows whats being downloaded in both the car and application so you know what your next update is.


----------



## Kizzy

If this hasn't already been posted, here's what the car's screen shows during an update.










Looks a lot like an Apple device update.


----------



## raptor

No new release notes, but after seeing 14 Sentry events generated before this update, decided to check my drive, and while the directory was created, there was nothing there while the vehicle was on 2019.32.10.1. Same deal with Recents. I do see video files created after the update to 2019.32.11.

Don't see any new menu options, or app behavior changes.


----------



## 3V Pilot

One small thing was fixed with this update. With the 1st V10 release my Xbox controller would not work, now it does


----------



## greatseth

Veedio said:


> 32.11 is now rolling out to Canada. Has everything EXCEPT Smart Summon.


Can you watch YouTube without connecting to WiFi?


----------



## deepesh.jain01

I installed version 2019.32.10 2 days back. Before the update, I didn't have Netflix, YouTube, browser etc. Now, I got notification that version 2019.32.11 is available. Would installing this take netflix, YouTube, Web functionality away?


----------



## iChris93

deepesh.jain01 said:


> I installed version 2019.32.10 2 days back. Before the update, I didn't have Netflix, YouTube, browser etc. Now, I got notification that version 2019.32.11 is available. Would installing this take netflix, YouTube, Web functionality away?


no


----------



## deepesh.jain01

iChris93 said:


> no


Thanks, just so that you know, I have Model 3 standard range which came with partial premium interior and not premium interior. Partial Premium interior did not include web, Netflix etc. Thats the reason, I am thinking, I will loose these if I upgrade to .11


----------



## iChris93

deepesh.jain01 said:


> Thanks, just so that you know, I have Model 3 standard range which came with partial premium interior and not premium interior. Partial Premium interior did not include web, Netflix etc. Thats the reason, I am thinking, I will loose these if I upgrade to .11


From Tesla's post



> *Streaming Media & Browser Support Coming to all Model 3 Vehicles*
> To take advantage of the advanced media features in Software Version 10.0, we are also enabling browser access on all Model 3 Standard Range Plus and Standard Range vehicles. The update will also enable streaming media access to Spotify, TuneIn, and Slacker while connected to WiFi for these cars.


----------



## tencate

Got the notification for this one this afternoon, just installed it, release notes exactly like the 32.10.1 release I got just the other day. Max is an early car, original hardware FWIW. Guess a bug fix?


----------



## CleanEV

Same notes as with previous 2019.32.10.1. Must be bug fixes. Model 3 here with Enhanced Autopilot and no FSD


----------



## GDN

Could always be other factors, but I tried a simplistic route and added a poll option "Yes and don't have FSD". @CleanEV reports he doesn't have FSD, so will see if we start to get others.


----------



## Sundancekid777

So my version 10 update said it failed yesterday but everything seems to be there; cuphead, Netflix, smart summon, etc... However, my phone is now useless as a key. I have to keep adding it and if I open the app in the car it just keeps rebooting the screen. My version 11 update failed as well about an hour ago. Any ideas on the key issue? (2019 performance Model 3 FSD)


----------



## iChris93

Sundancekid777 said:


> So my version 10 update said it failed yesterday but everything seems to be there; cuphead, Netflix, smart summon, etc... However, my phone is now useless as a key. I have to keep adding it and if I open the app in the car it just keeps rebooting the screen. My version 11 update failed as well about an hour ago. Any ideas on the key issue? (2019 performance Model 3 FSD)


Contact Tesla


----------



## GDN

Sundancekid777 said:


> So my version 10 update said it failed yesterday but everything seems to be there; cuphead, Netflix, smart summon, etc... However, my phone is now useless as a key. I have to keep adding it and if I open the app in the car it just keeps rebooting the screen. My version 11 update failed as well about an hour ago. Any ideas on the key issue? (2019 performance Model 3 FSD)


I don't recall seeing this one. Might try a support call to see if they can send it again.


----------



## tivoboy

yeah I just installed 10.1 yesterday and now this one shows up. Should one install it?


----------



## iChris93

tivoboy said:


> yeah I just installed 10.1 yesterday and now this one shows up. Should one install it?


Why not?


----------



## Sundancekid777

iChris93 said:


> Contact Tesla


Yeah...kinda figured that was coming


----------



## iChris93

Sundancekid777 said:


> Yeah...kinda figured that was coming


Honestly, I wish I could help more!


----------



## Sundancekid777

iChris93 said:


> Honestly, I wish I could help more!


No worries; if I get any helpful info or quick fixes I'll post em.


----------



## iChris93

Sundancekid777 said:


> No worries; if I get any helpful info or quick fixes I'll post em.


Thanks


----------



## melmartin

Got 32.11 Late this afternoon. 2018 M3 LR RWD purchased last November. Bought FSD during the 'sale' but no board yet of course. Was surprised to see this next day update.

Only issues I've seen are from Spotify. I have a premium account, but none of the stuff in my library migrated to the Tesla. My Mac and iPhone are in perfect sync. Curious. AP & Cruise seem much improved. Squirmy car icons are almost completely fixed at stops now.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Sorry about the crappy images but I've never seen this before. When I tapped the foglight icon the image changed to image 2


----------



## FRC

WonkoTheSane said:


> Sorry about the crappy images but I've never seen this before. When I tapped the foglight icon the image changed to image 2
> View attachment 29497
> View attachment 29498


You can now pinch, enlarge, and rotate your car's image.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

FRC said:


> You can now pinch, enlarge, and rotate your car's image.


How did I miss that before? Thanks


----------



## MGallo

WonkoTheSane said:


> Sorry about the crappy images but I've never seen this before. When I tapped the foglight icon the image changed to image 2
> View attachment 29497
> View attachment 29498


Sorry, the second image is so blurry I can't tell what's different other than the perspective of your car which is probably normal and just coincidental.


----------



## StromTrooperM3

WonkoTheSane said:


> How did I miss that before? Thanks


My new favorite thing is that it will display if it's a solid yellow, dotted yellow, or even double yellow Lane lines. I thought this was really neat.

The incoming vehicle display is kinda hit or miss. 4 cars came in the opposite direction and only the first one displayed... Wonder if that's for future improvement


----------



## Kizzy

MGallo said:


> Installing now on early 2018 3 with fire sale FSD. D'oh - it's complete. Interestingly, In the app, I saw it go from 80% back to 40% to complete all in about 10 minutes. Release notes look the same, which by the way is totally amazing.


I noticed my car went from 10% to software update available. This was after I locked my car via the app. Not sure if I disrupted something or the car forgot that an update was already underway. When I went out to the car, some UI features seemed to be missing which suggests the software update was still underway and the screen was unresponsive (other than toggling between the charging screen) which suggested to me that the update was not working, but after restarting from the app, it did the countdown, then jumped to 60% complete.


----------



## skygraff

Well, as the signature says, early Model 3 (LR RWD 2.5) and I got the notification around 0100 EDT. I’m out of town so won’t be able to test until Monday or Tuesday but I’m hoping this includes some bug fixes.

The bug that most concerns me (and I reported) is the fact that voice commands to “play” favorited stations/streams brings up a search screen defeating the hands-free safety of voice. If anybody else had that experience with 10.1 and it went away with .2 or .11, let me know; I’ll test it either way.


----------



## aaelghat

Sundancekid777 said:


> So my version 10 update said it failed yesterday but everything seems to be there; cuphead, Netflix, smart summon, etc... However, my phone is now useless as a key. I have to keep adding it and if I open the app in the car it just keeps rebooting the screen. My version 11 update failed as well about an hour ago. Any ideas on the key issue? (2019 performance Model 3 FSD)


Sundance Kid - delete the app from your phone and re-add it. Note that you will need your physical key card to re-establish your phone as a key.


----------



## Bigriver

SkipperOFMO said:


> I installed this version on my FSD model 3


Yes, this has turned into a very wide release to those with FSD. It also is encompassing many countries other than the US. I'm sure it includes bug fixes from the 2019.32.10.X releases, as it quickly rolled out to model 3's (mine included) to replace the earlier version. But 2019.32.11 started with MCU1 S's and X's, which had been skipped in the 2019.32.10.X releases. So I believe the coding changes are not just bug fixes but expanded to new variants (MCU1, diverse country requirements are ones I can see). It is the first V10 for many.


----------



## Sundancekid777

melmartin said:


> Got 32.11 Late this afternoon. 2018 M3 LR RWD purchased last November. Bought FSD during the 'sale' but no board yet of course. Was surprised to see this next day update.
> 
> Only issues I've seen are from Spotify. I have a premium account, but none of the stuff in my library migrated to the Tesla. My Mac and iPhone are in perfect sync. Curious. AP & Cruise seem much improved. Squirmy car icons are almost completely fixed at stops now.


All my songs and playlists are there; did you try turning Bluetooth off/on on your phone? Or maybe try 'forgetting' your phone and then re-sync it with the car?


----------



## TesLou

One difference I've noticed with this update is, during Smart Summon, the car will use its turn signals when necessary. That's a nice little improvement.

Edit: "Necessary" means "a lot". It also seems a bit less hesitant to make decisions.


----------



## evannole

StromTrooperM3 said:


> My new favorite thing is that it will display if it's a solid yellow, dotted yellow, or even double yellow Lane lines. I thought this was really neat.
> 
> The incoming vehicle display is kinda hit or miss. 4 cars came in the opposite direction and only the first one displayed... Wonder if that's for future improvement


Are the lanes on the screen actually yellow? I have not noticed this; while the car is now rendering double and dotted lines on the screen, they're all grayish white or blue, depending on my Autopilot status.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I noticed on v10, when backing into my garage, it's connecting to wi-fi before I'm even parked. I no longer have to wait 30 seconds after parking for the wi-fi icon to appear.

After putting my M3 in park last night, I noticed the update download icon at the top of the screen. When I checked on it I noticed it was about one third complete. So did the download start when on LTE? Or was it starting while backing into the garage. Since I only have a 20 mb download in the garage, I'm leaning toward 32.11 being a critical update and it started on LTE. Anyone else get it when not on wi-fi?


----------



## tencate

Wow. First autopilot driving experience [with this version] this morning. In the past 40k+ miles, I've NEVER had it nag me every 10 seconds! Anyone else experienced excessive nagging with this update?


----------



## melmartin

I see no difference in the quantity of nags. I'm sure many people are seeing a difference, not sure what the variable is.


----------



## Sundancekid777

aaelghat said:


> Sundance Kid - delete the app from your phone and re-add it. Note that you will need your physical key card to re-establish your phone as a key.


Yeah I did this and it works until I close the app, then I have to re-add it as a key. So I currently have 3 phone keys on the car screen.


----------



## Dangermouse

tencate said:


> Wow. First autopilot driving experience [with this version] this morning. In the past 40k+ miles, I've NEVER had it nag me every 10 seconds! Anyone else experienced excessive nagging with this update?


You can probably thank those people caught on video sleeping while on Autopilot for that...


----------



## Numbersix

I got v10 non-EAP less than a week after EAP v10, I guess they got really excited and put it out there for everyone. So far not much different from the current 2019.32.11 than initial release. Not completely convinced that the key/phone assignment to profiles works 100% but have to do more testing. Also weird behavior as radio always tunes to the same channel when I get in car no matter what it was tuned to before. It didn’t do that before 2019.32.11. And kids and I officially love Cuphead. Gonna get a second controller for coop mode and probably buy it for Nintendo switch so we can practice😀👍


----------



## motocoder

Dangermouse said:


> You can probably thank those people caught on video sleeping while on Autopilot for that...


Yes, or that a-hole with the ankle weight strapped to the steering wheel.


----------



## ibgeek

tencate said:


> Wow. First autopilot driving experience [with this version] this morning. In the past 40k+ miles, I've NEVER had it nag me every 10 seconds! Anyone else experienced excessive nagging with this update?


Nope not seeing any difference. But then I almost never get nags anymore with the way I've gotten used to holding the wheel.


----------



## hdgmedic

So far I have noticed: 
Caraoke now allows the software to run while driving. (Passenger disclaimer shown, first)

Adaptive cruise control is more aggressive when starting up from a complete stop when in stop-and-go traffic.


----------



## Greg Smith

One thing I've noticed (I don't know if it is new), is that my LR RW M3 now only has 300 miles at full charge. Previously it was close to 320. I needed to charge to 100% shortly after I went to V10 for a trip and it only charged to 300 mi. Has this been this way for a while and I haven't noticed? I usually charge to 80% and it was seeming to be a bit less also for a while but wasn't sure.


----------



## Michael Russo

Looks like I’m the only one from Europe who commented here todate... so...
Ok. Had a super long download process (8 hrs on a weak WiFi!)... It was V10, 2019.32.11. Cuphead (which Ryan from RTL seems to crave yet does not mean much to me...), T≡SLA Theater (Nice to have & quite phenomenal if you think about it yet remains to be seen how often I’ll use it), Caraoke, advanced driving & auto-lane change display (not likely to solve our EU EAP restrictions I’m afraid), as well as all the nice new V10 features y’all know and I expect to learn to like over timid BUT... about except (kinda as expected) Advanced Summon... probably too sophisticated for EU for now...

On second thoughts, I kinda like having Netflix in the car...


----------



## iChris93

Greg Smith said:


> One thing I've noticed (I don't know if it is new), is that my LR RW M3 now only has 300 miles at full charge. Previously it was close to 320. I needed to charge to 100% shortly after I went to V10 for a trip and it only charged to 300 mi. Has this been this way for a while and I haven't noticed? I usually charge to 80% and it was seeming to be a bit less also for a while but wasn't sure.


I am still around 320 miles when extrapolating. I have not charged to 100% in a while.


----------



## JWardell

Just install 32.11, actually got the notice in the car that it is available to download yesterday but was traveling.
Note that the voting options should be updated, as I don't have FSD, but coming off of early access it seems I have been on the early side of receiving the v10 release updates.
I also have advanced selected in the software menu.
(personally I don't think Tesla is looking at FSD purchases just yet)


----------



## ynguldyn

EAP non-FSD. That thing was a 1.8G download. I think that's the largest I've seen.


----------



## TheHairyOne

Omg my summon didn’t work like any of the YouTube videos. 3 car garage backing out into two car wide drive way with cars on one side and planters/trees along edge of drive way. Started from outside of garage, car pulled forward into an angle and drove into planter then went forward right toward my wife’s car so I let go and it was an inch from her car. Used regular summon to back up and it slightly straightened out. Hit the summon to target again (into street) and it went right for my wife’s car again. Just finished washing car so cameras are all super clean now. Going to try again. Drive way is 180’ so maybe it had a harder time with the incline/angles and shadows from trees than the videos I’ve watched. Still it should have seen my wife’s car. It’s a Prius maybe my car went into Johnny Cab mode...


----------



## 3V Pilot

WonkoTheSane said:


> Sorry about the crappy images but I've never seen this before. When I tapped the foglight icon the image changed to image 2


The different image for fog lights on/off has been there for quite sometime now, I'd love to see them do the same for high beams on/off.


----------



## Love

I suppose we chalk this one up to the "always updating" philosophy that Tesla rolls with, but had I done my research the way I would now back when my wife purchased her car in September 2017 (I wasn't at the level of fan I am now), perhaps I would have read something about a pending MCU upgrade and told my wife to hold off. As it stands now, her Model S at nearly $30k more than my 3 has become an inferior car even though they're only 4 months apart by "birth" and there isn't a way to even upgrade.

I understand their approach. I'm not *****ing and asking for a hand out. I simply think there should be a purchasable upgrade to MCU2 and I would instantly buy it for my wife. She's had nothing but issues with her S, including a rattle that is super annoying and has never been fixed. I had my trusted, and super amazing Mobile Tech out again Friday and he had the car as opened up as he could get it, spending several hours with me. He's awesome and I appreciate his efforts to the extent I would easily recommend him. We felt, after all the digging, that the sound was deep within the AC unit (best guess) and isn't something you can really expect to go after (involves entire console and both front seats coming out). So, my wife has felt let down time and again by her car... of which I'm the big fan in the household and while she does love what Tesla is doing, she would really LOVE for her car to just work and not make odd noises. For the record, we've also had the entire MCU replaced, the screen replaced (again after the MCU replacement) and several other small issues. The car has been torn apart multiple times to the point my wife feels like there is no way it's put together correctly, even if I could show her proof, she feels negatively towards her car. Not sure why I'm typing all of this... maybe hoping to at least explain the position of frustration I have.

All I want is to be able to buy my wife an MCU2 so that the features we thought we both were getting will show up and her screen will work the way it should and not have this latency/lag on loading map segments whenever you pinch/zoom (and a freaking working browser). Tesla, let me give you money to fix this. 
This is aside from a car that is only going to be 2 years old missing out on features of a software update, which is something I wouldn't even expect from a PHONE, let alone a car costing close to 100 grand.

I think you all know that I am a huge Tesla fan, so I'm sorry to dump this here on you all... but when I went to Westmont for the day and came home and my wife asked me to show her where the Tesla Theater was on her car and I couldn't find it, only to do research and discover MCU1 doesnt get it, and to see/hear her disappointment ... it was almost too much for me and I've been feeling sort of bummed since then. She said that she's sick of this car and wouldn't buy a Tesla again. This is something I can't make right and help her with... I need Tesla to allow the upgrade so at least her car will be comparable to mine.

Not sure I feel better having typed all this out and also talking with a few of you in private messages about it, but I decided to get this out there. The complaining posts on MCU1 on TMC are really sad to read... people feeling screwed, left out, etc. Others saying to deal with it, that's what happens, learn to live with it, etc. It was not fun to read when I was simply trying to understand why my wife's car didn't get some features my car did.

Anyway, no need to respond. I'm going to keep on with my support of Tesla, obviously. I love what they're doing, I love my car and my wife's as well. I just wish there was a "make this better" button that I could press right now to take the sting out of my wife's frustration.

Also, to not be 100% off topic. This spreadsheet is helpful to recognize the fragmentation that's starting to appear when updates are "too strong" for a specific MCU. My wife's S falls in the MCU1 + AP2.5 column.


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> I suppose we chalk this one up to the "always updating" philosophy that Tesla rolls with, but had I done my research the way I would now back when my wife purchased her car in September 2017 (I wasn't at the level of fan I am now), perhaps I would have read something about a pending MCU upgrade and told my wife to hold off. As it stands now, her Model S at nearly $30k more than my 3 has become an inferior car even though they're only 4 months apart by "birth" and there isn't a way to even upgrade.
> 
> I understand their approach. I'm not *****ing and asking for a hand out. I simply think there should be a purchasable upgrade to MCU2 and I would instantly buy it for my wife. She's had nothing but issues with her S, including a rattle that is super annoying and has never been fixed. I had my trusted, and super amazing Mobile Tech out again Friday and he had the car as opened up as he could get it, spending several hours with me. He's awesome and I appreciate his efforts to the extent I would easily recommend him. We felt, after all the digging, that the sound was deep within the AC unit (best guess) and isn't something you can really expect to go after (involves entire console and both front seats coming out). So, my wife has felt let down time and again by her car... of which I'm the big fan in the household and while she does love what Tesla is doing, she would really LOVE for her car to just work and not make odd noises. For the record, we've also had the entire MCU replaced, the screen replaced (again after the MCU replacement) and several other small issues. The car has been torn apart multiple times to the point my wife feels like there is no way it's put together correctly, even if I could show her proof, she feels negatively towards her car. Not sure why I'm typing all of this... maybe hoping to at least explain the position of frustration I have.
> 
> All I want is to be able to buy my wife an MCU2 so that the features we thought we both were getting will show up and her screen will work the way it should and not have this latency/lag on loading map segments whenever you pinch/zoom (and a freaking working browser). Tesla, let me give you money to fix this.
> This is aside from a car that is only going to be 2 years old missing out on features of a software update, which is something I wouldn't even expect from a PHONE, let alone a car costing close to 100 grand.
> 
> I think you all know that I am a huge Tesla fan, so I'm sorry to dump this here on you all... but when I went to Westmont for the day and came home and my wife asked me to show her where the Tesla Theater was on her car and I couldn't find it, only to do research and discover MCU1 doesnt get it, and to see/hear her disappointment ... it was almost too much for me and I've been feeling sort of bummed since then. She said that she's sick of this car and wouldn't buy a Tesla again. This is something I can't make right and help her with... I need Tesla to allow the upgrade so at least her car will be comparable to mine.
> 
> Not sure I feel better having typed all this out and also talking with a few of you in private messages about it, but I decided to get this out there. The complaining posts on MCU1 on TMC are really sad to read... people feeling screwed, left out, etc. Others saying to deal with it, that's what happens, learn to live with it, etc. It was not fun to read when I was simply trying to understand why my wife's car didn't get some features my car did.
> 
> Anyway, no need to respond. I'm going to keep on with my support of Tesla, obviously. I love what they're doing, I love my car and my wife's as well. I just wish there was a "make this better" button that I could press right now to take the sting out of my wife's frustration.
> 
> Also, to not be 100% off topic. This spreadsheet is helpful to recognize the fragmentation that's starting to appear when updates are "too strong" for a specific MCU. My wife's S falls in the MCU1 + AP2.5 column.
> View attachment 29528


Sorry about this and I can understand. A couple of things, I would have sworn that I'd read MCU1 would be replaceable someday with 2, just not available yet. Also I hope Tesla has learned that spending this amount on a car it truly needs to have the brains upgradeable - like planning 2.5 to 3 HW. These beasts, especially the S and X cost too much to not be able to stay current with computers for at least 8 to 10 years. I will check with my resource on what I've heard about MCU1 to 2.


----------



## DocScott

Lovesword said:


> I suppose we chalk this one up to the "always updating" philosophy that Tesla rolls with, but had I done my research the way I would now back when my wife purchased her car in September 2017 (I wasn't at the level of fan I am now), perhaps I would have read something about a pending MCU upgrade and told my wife to hold off. As it stands now, her Model S at nearly $30k more than my 3 has become an inferior car even though they're only 4 months apart by "birth" and there isn't a way to even upgrade.
> 
> I understand their approach. I'm not *****ing and asking for a hand out. I simply think there should be a purchasable upgrade to MCU2 and I would instantly buy it for my wife. She's had nothing but issues with her S, including a rattle that is super annoying and has never been fixed. I had my trusted, and super amazing Mobile Tech out again Friday and he had the car as opened up as he could get it, spending several hours with me. He's awesome and I appreciate his efforts to the extent I would easily recommend him. We felt, after all the digging, that the sound was deep within the AC unit (best guess) and isn't something you can really expect to go after (involves entire console and both front seats coming out). So, my wife has felt let down time and again by her car... of which I'm the big fan in the household and while she does love what Tesla is doing, she would really LOVE for her car to just work and not make odd noises. For the record, we've also had the entire MCU replaced, the screen replaced (again after the MCU replacement) and several other small issues. The car has been torn apart multiple times to the point my wife feels like there is no way it's put together correctly, even if I could show her proof, she feels negatively towards her car. Not sure why I'm typing all of this... maybe hoping to at least explain the position of frustration I have.
> 
> All I want is to be able to buy my wife an MCU2 so that the features we thought we both were getting will show up and her screen will work the way it should and not have this latency/lag on loading map segments whenever you pinch/zoom (and a freaking working browser). Tesla, let me give you money to fix this.
> This is aside from a car that is only going to be 2 years old missing out on features of a software update, which is something I wouldn't even expect from a PHONE, let alone a car costing close to 100 grand.
> 
> I think you all know that I am a huge Tesla fan, so I'm sorry to dump this here on you all... but when I went to Westmont for the day and came home and my wife asked me to show her where the Tesla Theater was on her car and I couldn't find it, only to do research and discover MCU1 doesnt get it, and to see/hear her disappointment ... it was almost too much for me and I've been feeling sort of bummed since then. She said that she's sick of this car and wouldn't buy a Tesla again. This is something I can't make right and help her with... I need Tesla to allow the upgrade so at least her car will be comparable to mine.
> 
> Not sure I feel better having typed all this out and also talking with a few of you in private messages about it, but I decided to get this out there. The complaining posts on MCU1 on TMC are really sad to read... people feeling screwed, left out, etc. Others saying to deal with it, that's what happens, learn to live with it, etc. It was not fun to read when I was simply trying to understand why my wife's car didn't get some features my car did.
> 
> Anyway, no need to respond. I'm going to keep on with my support of Tesla, obviously. I love what they're doing, I love my car and my wife's as well. I just wish there was a "make this better" button that I could press right now to take the sting out of my wife's frustration.
> 
> Also, to not be 100% off topic. This spreadsheet is helpful to recognize the fragmentation that's starting to appear when updates are "too strong" for a specific MCU. My wife's S falls in the MCU1 + AP2.5 column.
> View attachment 29528


The issue of upgrading MCUs is important.

My guess is that there will be an MCU3 at some point, and that point will probably be before I reach 50k miles on my M3. At that point, I'd like the option to pay for an upgrade. The pain that MCU1 owners are feeling now will probably come to all of us, eventually, so Tesla should figure out a way to mitigate that.


----------



## RonAz

I give up. How do you get out of Netflix and back to a driveable car?


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Sorry about this and I can understand. A couple of things, I would have sworn that I'd read MCU1 would be replaceable someday with 2, just not available yet. Also I hope Tesla has learned that spending this amount on a car it truly needs to have the brains upgradeable - like planning 2.5 to 3 HW. These beasts, especially the S and X cost too much to not be able to stay current with computers for at least 8 to 10 years. I will check with my resource on what I've heard about MCU1 to 2.


Hopefully now that there are big feature differences, and many people rightfully upset, Tesla will work on this.


----------



## iChris93

RonAz said:


> I give up. How do you get out of Netflix and back to a driveable car?


Touch the top of the screen.


----------



## TesLou

RonAz said:


> I give up. How do you get out of Netflix and back to a driveable car?


For one, put it in Drive and Netflix will (or should) disappear.


----------



## RonAz

I’ll try that. I went into app and used “start car”


----------



## RonAz

Thanks again. Touching top of screen worked.


----------



## RonAz

Putting in drive didn’t work for me. TV for camping mode is looking good.


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> I suppose we chalk this one up to the "always updating" philosophy that Tesla rolls with, but had I done my research the way I would now back when my wife purchased her car in September 2017 (I wasn't at the level of fan I am now), perhaps I would have read something about a pending MCU upgrade and told my wife to hold off. As it stands now, her Model S at nearly $30k more than my 3 has become an inferior car even though they're only 4 months apart by "birth" and there isn't a way to even upgrade.
> 
> I understand their approach. I'm not *****ing and asking for a hand out. I simply think there should be a purchasable upgrade to MCU2 and I would instantly buy it for my wife. She's had nothing but issues with her S, including a rattle that is super annoying and has never been fixed. I had my trusted, and super amazing Mobile Tech out again Friday and he had the car as opened up as he could get it, spending several hours with me. He's awesome and I appreciate his efforts to the extent I would easily recommend him. We felt, after all the digging, that the sound was deep within the AC unit (best guess) and isn't something you can really expect to go after (involves entire console and both front seats coming out). So, my wife has felt let down time and again by her car... of which I'm the big fan in the household and while she does love what Tesla is doing, she would really LOVE for her car to just work and not make odd noises. For the record, we've also had the entire MCU replaced, the screen replaced (again after the MCU replacement) and several other small issues. The car has been torn apart multiple times to the point my wife feels like there is no way it's put together correctly, even if I could show her proof, she feels negatively towards her car. Not sure why I'm typing all of this... maybe hoping to at least explain the position of frustration I have.
> 
> All I want is to be able to buy my wife an MCU2 so that the features we thought we both were getting will show up and her screen will work the way it should and not have this latency/lag on loading map segments whenever you pinch/zoom (and a freaking working browser). Tesla, let me give you money to fix this.
> This is aside from a car that is only going to be 2 years old missing out on features of a software update, which is something I wouldn't even expect from a PHONE, let alone a car costing close to 100 grand.
> 
> I think you all know that I am a huge Tesla fan, so I'm sorry to dump this here on you all... but when I went to Westmont for the day and came home and my wife asked me to show her where the Tesla Theater was on her car and I couldn't find it, only to do research and discover MCU1 doesnt get it, and to see/hear her disappointment ... it was almost too much for me and I've been feeling sort of bummed since then. She said that she's sick of this car and wouldn't buy a Tesla again. This is something I can't make right and help her with... I need Tesla to allow the upgrade so at least her car will be comparable to mine.
> 
> Not sure I feel better having typed all this out and also talking with a few of you in private messages about it, but I decided to get this out there. The complaining posts on MCU1 on TMC are really sad to read... people feeling screwed, left out, etc. Others saying to deal with it, that's what happens, learn to live with it, etc. It was not fun to read when I was simply trying to understand why my wife's car didn't get some features my car did.
> 
> Anyway, no need to respond. I'm going to keep on with my support of Tesla, obviously. I love what they're doing, I love my car and my wife's as well. I just wish there was a "make this better" button that I could press right now to take the sting out of my wife's frustration.
> 
> Also, to not be 100% off topic. This spreadsheet is helpful to recognize the fragmentation that's starting to appear when updates are "too strong" for a specific MCU. My wife's S falls in the MCU1 + AP2.5 column.
> View attachment 29528


This is one reference, I've seen others. So it appears it has not happened yet, but there are newer references that still talk about this and it should come. Some will be easier to upgrade than others, I'd think your wife's would be easier since it is a late model, but it has to do with the wiring harness for the dash.

https://www.teslarati.com/elon-musk-tesla-mcu-hardware-retrofit/


----------



## Mike

Downloaded an hour ago and just finished completing my "post new update checklist" of stuff.

First drive will be tomorrow, but some observations:

Spotify. Four years ago I made the mistake of using FB to set up my original account......and if today I wanted to just use new Spotify credentials, all my playlists would disappear. ......so tonight I had to go thru the song and dance of getting a new Spotify password that would allow me to specifically use Spotify in my TM3. And.......no classical music (yes, all other categories play just fine, but no classical music). I had to create a bunch of new playlists on the fly (Bach, Rossini, etc) and push all my albums over to the new playlists in order to access my Spotify music via the UI.
I now see a green checkmark appear at the top of the UI signifying that whatever I just touched is now locked into my profile, so no more playing "blind man's bluff" with seat heaters, walk away lock, HVAC, etc.
I just read (post above, thanks) to escape Netflix one must tap the top of the screen, good to know because I had to put it into Drive to escape the Netflix screen.
It's nice to see when entering passwords that one can now easily discern when one is typing in upper or lower case letters.
The Navigation option to pick a restaurant knows where all the fast/junk food places are but not any of the local, non franchised restaurants. 
I'm anxious to get it on a highway for a 20 minute test run........


----------



## ateslik

got 10 tonight. M3 RWD LR no FSD but EAP.

I'm just gonna put this here:






just awesome. Great update all around.


----------



## ModelGee

Tonight I just installed this update on my model 3 LR AWD with EAP. I don't have FSD.
It's version 10 with lots: Cuphead - Tesla Edition, Smart Summon ( Beta), Tesla Theater (Netflix & Tesla Tutorials), Spotify, Caraoke, Drving Visualization, Auto Lane Change, Feeling Luck or Hungry, Map improvements, Mobile App improvements. Software Update Improvements, Bluetooth Media Improvements & Application Launcher changes. Sorry I didn't upload photos. Haven't had a chance to play with anything. Looking forward to trying everything.


----------



## Temiatwork

2019.32.11 bac8c51 here in Switzerland.


----------



## Kizzy

GDN said:


> […]I hope Tesla has learned that spending this amount on a car it truly needs to have the brains upgradeable - like planning 2.5 to 3 HW. These beasts, especially the S and X cost too much to not be able to stay current with computers for at least 8 to 10 years.





DocScott said:


> The issue of upgrading MCUs is important.
> 
> My guess is that there will be an MCU3 at some point, and that point will probably be before I reach 50k miles on my M3. At that point, I'd like the option to pay for an upgrade. The pain that MCU1 owners are feeling now will probably come to all of us, eventually, so Tesla should figure out a way to mitigate that.


I feel that Tesla May have figured this out with Model 3 since the computers for the MCU and AP are in the same spot.

I'm curious to see if they do something similar with future major iterations of the S and X that doesn't require so much disassembly or screen replacement(?).


----------



## ddatta

updated the phone app after V10. A new menu item called "come to me" is visible if you have smart summon activated but not invoked.
Anyone use that yet? Is is just a shortcut to smart summon ?


----------



## Mesprit87

Lovesword said:


> I suppose we chalk this one up to the "always updating" philosophy that Tesla rolls with, but had I done my research the way I would now back when my wife purchased her car in September 2017 (I wasn't at the level of fan I am now), perhaps I would have read something about a pending MCU upgrade and told my wife to hold off. As it stands now, her Model S at nearly $30k more than my 3 has become an inferior car even though they're only 4 months apart by "birth" and there isn't a way to even upgrade.
> 
> I understand their approach. I'm not *****ing and asking for a hand out. I simply think there should be a purchasable upgrade to MCU2 and I would instantly buy it for my wife. She's had nothing but issues with her S, including a rattle that is super annoying and has never been fixed. I had my trusted, and super amazing Mobile Tech out again Friday and he had the car as opened up as he could get it, spending several hours with me. He's awesome and I appreciate his efforts to the extent I would easily recommend him. We felt, after all the digging, that the sound was deep within the AC unit (best guess) and isn't something you can really expect to go after (involves entire console and both front seats coming out). So, my wife has felt let down time and again by her car... of which I'm the big fan in the household and while she does love what Tesla is doing, she would really LOVE for her car to just work and not make odd noises. For the record, we've also had the entire MCU replaced, the screen replaced (again after the MCU replacement) and several other small issues. The car has been torn apart multiple times to the point my wife feels like there is no way it's put together correctly, even if I could show her proof, she feels negatively towards her car. Not sure why I'm typing all of this... maybe hoping to at least explain the position of frustration I have.
> 
> All I want is to be able to buy my wife an MCU2 so that the features we thought we both were getting will show up and her screen will work the way it should and not have this latency/lag on loading map segments whenever you pinch/zoom (and a freaking working browser). Tesla, let me give you money to fix this.
> This is aside from a car that is only going to be 2 years old missing out on features of a software update, which is something I wouldn't even expect from a PHONE, let alone a car costing close to 100 grand.
> 
> I think you all know that I am a huge Tesla fan, so I'm sorry to dump this here on you all... but when I went to Westmont for the day and came home and my wife asked me to show her where the Tesla Theater was on her car and I couldn't find it, only to do research and discover MCU1 doesnt get it, and to see/hear her disappointment ... it was almost too much for me and I've been feeling sort of bummed since then. She said that she's sick of this car and wouldn't buy a Tesla again. This is something I can't make right and help her with... I need Tesla to allow the upgrade so at least her car will be comparable to mine.
> 
> Not sure I feel better having typed all this out and also talking with a few of you in private messages about it, but I decided to get this out there. The complaining posts on MCU1 on TMC are really sad to read... people feeling screwed, left out, etc. Others saying to deal with it, that's what happens, learn to live with it, etc. It was not fun to read when I was simply trying to understand why my wife's car didn't get some features my car did.
> 
> Anyway, no need to respond. I'm going to keep on with my support of Tesla, obviously. I love what they're doing, I love my car and my wife's as well. I just wish there was a "make this better" button that I could press right now to take the sting out of my wife's frustration.
> 
> Also, to not be 100% off topic. This spreadsheet is helpful to recognize the fragmentation that's starting to appear when updates are "too strong" for a specific MCU. My wife's S falls in the MCU1 + AP2.5 column.
> View attachment 29528


We need an "I hear you" button. 
Sorry to hear about your experience. 
Posting here did something for some of us, it might sound selfisf but it's really not the intent. 
Remember the early times of waiting for something to happen as we were all waiting for our TM3?
...and Tesla wanting you to switch to an S...
If your posting didn't help you in any way, at least you can feel a little better knowing that it conforted some of us in our choice to stick with our original order at the time.
Hope her car eventually gets to some likeable level, I don't know your wife but reversing the way she feels about it now just might be impossible (I know it would be for me).
Sorry for the off topic digression but there are human beings behind this (great) forum and I really felt the need to show a little compassion.

Good luck @Lovesword


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> This is one reference, I've seen others. So it appears it has not happened yet, but there are newer references that still talk about this and it should come. Some will be easier to upgrade than others, I'd think your wife's would be easier since it is a late model, but it has to do with the wiring harness for the dash.
> 
> https://www.teslarati.com/elon-musk-tesla-mcu-hardware-retrofit/


Thank you sir. A bit concerning to me though that this was from March 2018, and in September 2019 it's still not available.


Mesprit87 said:


> We need an "I hear you" button.
> Sorry to hear about your experience.
> Posting here did something for some of us, it might sound selfisf but it's really not the intent.
> Remember the early times of waiting for something to happen as we were all waiting for our TM3?
> ...and Tesla wanting you to switch to an S...
> If your posting didn't help you in any way, at least you can feel a little better knowing that it conforted some of us in our choice to stick with our original order at the time.
> Hope her car eventually gets to some likeable level, I don't know your wife but reversing the way she feels about it now just might be impossible (I know it would be for me).
> Sorry for the off topic digression but there are human beings behind this (great) forum and I really felt the need to show a little compassion.
> 
> Good luck @Lovesword


An angle I hadn't even considered but you are absolutely correct. I'd forgotten about the "up sale" tactic they were trying prior to the Model 3 deliveries starting/picking up, perhaps because for me I didn't feel it was a smart financial move so wasn't even considering it!
Imagine those that _did_ decide to go with an S or X instead of waiting, only to be in the same situation as my wife. That really stinks...

How about this scenario of someone I read about on TMC. They ordered a Model S, the MCU upgrade was announced, so they called to cancel and redo the order to ensure they got the MCU2. Guess what they were told? That it wouldn't make much difference, that updates would still include all the features for all cars, and that they could upgrade later.

I do appreciate the responses, and again my post wasnt meant to derail the thread (sorry all), and I certainly am understanding of continuous improvements on the vehicles. I hope that @Kizzy is right in the hope that Tesla figured this out. Otherwise this will just happen again. At some point, the group that this affects will be large enough that the outcry will be heard... it seems that currently the MCU1 group must be too small or not vocal enough to warrant addressing.


----------



## Towerman

I'm on 32.11 and tried the advanced summons (find me) in the office parking lot this morning - oh boy, it seemed pretty confused as I think it was trying to park between lines and only managed to become stranded perpendicular to the3 lines - still fun playing with this.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Downloaded an hour ago and just finished completing my "post new update checklist" of stuff.
> 
> First drive will be tomorrow, but some observations:
> 
> Spotify. Four years ago I made the mistake of using FB to set up my original account......and if today I wanted to just use new Spotify credentials, all my playlists would disappear. ......so tonight I had to go thru the song and dance of getting a new Spotify password that would allow me to specifically use Spotify in my TM3. And.......no classical music (yes, all other categories play just fine, but no classical music). I had to create a bunch of new playlists on the fly (Bach, Rossini, etc) and push all my albums over to the new playlists in order to access my Spotify music via the UI.
> I now see a green checkmark appear at the top of the UI signifying that whatever I just touched is now locked into my profile, so no more playing "blind man's bluff" with seat heaters, walk away lock, HVAC, etc.
> I just read (post above, thanks) to escape Netflix one must tap the top of the screen, good to know because I had to put it into Drive to escape the Netflix screen.
> It's nice to see when entering passwords that one can now easily discern when one is typing in upper or lower case letters.
> The Navigation option to pick a restaurant knows where all the fast/junk food places are but not any of the local, non franchised restaurants.
> I'm anxious to get it on a highway for a 20 minute test run........


Full daylight, partly cloudy, 17c, moderate winds from the east, outstanding visibility.

Impressions/observations after a typical drive to the YMCA, plus an additional 30 minute round trip on HWY 401:

Spotify was not loading for me when I first got into the car this morning. I had to re-enter my credentials. It loaded seamlessly later in the morning after my session at the YMCA. Changing albums (Playlists) seems a little clunky, but I'm sure I'll form the necessary mental memory to do it quickly. After today's driving I completed another full power down and I'll re-assess the Spotify situation tomorrow morning.
I do see the little green check mark at the top of the UI every time I am adjusting the seat-heater/HVAC temp/fan speed settings to deal with the changing HVAC demands of a partly sunny, crisp fall day. Tomorrow morning, after I enter the car and turn on the seat heater and adjust the HVAC for the start of a crisp fall day, I have no idea what the settings will become once I put the car into reverse. 

Autopilot (two lane highway): the system is painting the lines in the center of the road as they are actually painted on the road (single line, dual line, line with dashes, etc). The system is also painting EVERY unit of oncoming traffic. The system still stays in the center of the lane, forcing oncoming drivers to veer to their right shoulder if I do not take control.
NOA (four lane limited access freeway, moderate traffic): NOA will still not pick up speed while in the acceleration/merge/on ramp lane to match highway speed. I suspect my "relative, -30 kph" setting in TACC (to minimize surprise runaway speeds while using TACC in areas of poor data base speeds) is the issue. I use my foot on the accelerator to match speed and a quick thumb wheel flick to reset TACC to 119 kph. I have NOA set that I must grant permission for it to begin a lane change sequence. Nothing I saw today will make me change that operating technique. The car still sits exactly in the center of a lane, regardless of the width and lane bias of the trucks I am passing. I still have to use the accelerator pedal to increase speed (above my TACC set-point) to match the faster traffic flow in the left/passing lane prior to entering said lane.
It is smoother and there is an improvement in recognizing potential issues ahead, in a smoother "human" way.

If Tesla can manage the concept of lane positioning being based on external factors other than ONLY where the lane lines are painted on the road AND if a "passing lane over-speed" option is created so I don't need to use the accelerator to merge into left lane traffic flow, we'll have the 99% solution.


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> The car still sits exactly in the center of a lane, regardless of the width and lane bias of the trucks I am passing.


Surprised you didn't see a left bias in this case. I'm seeing the car consistently shift within the lane to a left bias if there is a large truck in the lane to my right. In fact, I even noticed it doing this a few times this morning when a truck was two lanes to the right. It's a subtle, but distinct, shift left then shift back to center, not like the lane drift that used to occur in much earlier releases.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Long Ranger said:


> Surprised you didn't see a left bias in this case. I'm seeing the car consistently shift within the lane to a left bias if there is a large truck in the lane to my right. In fact, I even noticed it doing this a few times this morning when a truck was two lanes to the right. It's a subtle, but distinct, shift left then shift back to center, not like the lane drift that used to occur in much earlier releases.


I just used NOA at lunch for the first time ( on this release) and have to say I agree with this. Never felt it shift within the lane before this update.


----------



## Kizzy

Mike said:


> I do see the little green check mark at the top of the UI every time I am adjusting the seat-heater/HVAC temp/fan speed settings to deal with the changing HVAC demands of a partly sunny, crisp fall day. Tomorrow morning, after I enter the car and turn on the seat heater and adjust the HVAC for the start of a crisp fall day, I have no idea what the settings will become once I put the car into reverse.


Oh! Reverse! You can have separate settings for your mirrors in reverse. Is your climate seat settings being saved when your reverse mirror settings are saved?


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> I have no idea what the settings will become once I put the car into reverse.


Do you really mean reverse, or do you mean once you activate your profile? My settings don't change on me, but I don't use Easy Entry. I can see that if you do, then the climate settings change on you when you activate your profile. I don't think Easy Entry should have its own climate settings.


----------



## Mike

Long Ranger said:


> Surprised you didn't see a left bias in this case. I'm seeing the car consistently shift within the lane to a left bias if there is a large truck in the lane to my right. In fact, I even noticed it doing this a few times this morning when a truck was two lanes to the right. It's a subtle, but distinct, shift left then shift back to center, not like the lane drift that used to occur in much earlier releases.


No, I didn't see it on the stretch to HWY 401 that I was doing my test run on.

I specifically had to take control one time as the 18 wheeler I was passing at the time kept drifting to the painted lines.

Of course, it's early days.


----------



## Mike

Needsdecaf said:


> I just used NOA at lunch for the first time ( on this release) and have to say I agree with this. Never felt it shift within the lane before this update.


I did notice a single ping pong episode that lasted about half a dozen oscillations, but other than that my car was rock steady in the center of the lane at all times.


----------



## Mike

Kizzy said:


> Oh! Reverse! You can have separate settings for your mirrors in reverse. Is your climate seat settings being saved when your reverse mirror settings are saved?


Honestly at this point, I don't know.

I haven't touched my mirrors, steering wheel or seat (except seat back to view the reset dialog box) settings in 15 months.

Same with the mirrors in reverse, these were set back in June 2018 and have worked (and continue to work) flawlessly.


----------



## undergrove

RonAz said:


> I give up. How do you get out of Netflix and back to a driveable car?


Touch and hold the very top of the screen then quickly press the X on the upper right side of the screen before it disappears.

Its not obvious and the implementation is annoying. Hulu and Youtube exits are much better.


----------



## Mike

Long Ranger said:


> Do you really mean reverse, or do you mean once you activate your profile? My settings don't change on me, but I don't use Easy Entry. I can see that if you do, then the climate settings change on you when you activate your profile. I don't think Easy Entry should have its own climate settings.


Funny, you are the fourth person who has inquired about my interpretation of reverse in this situation.

The way I use the car is a follows, first start of the day, in my garage, I enter the car and then turn on my seat heater to remove the surface chill of the seat.

Then, if it is first start of the day, no HVAC is used until outside the garage........if it is second start of the day, HVAC comes on.

Then I put my foot on the brake and my seats, mirrors and steering wheel move from easy entry position to my profile position.

Then, I open the garage door.

While the garage door is opening up, with my foot still on the brake I tap the gear shift leaver up and put the car into reverse, where the mirrors tilt down, the rear brakes release, the rear camera comes on and a big "R" shows in the UI.

So the mystery question for tomorrow morning will be, once that big "R" is in the UI, will my seat heater remain on while I back out of the garage.......or will it turn off because of this sudden attachment of the seat heaters to my driver profile?


----------



## hdgmedic

Greg Smith said:


> One thing I've noticed (I don't know if it is new), is that my LR RW M3 now only has 300 miles at full charge. Previously it was close to 320. I needed to charge to 100% shortly after I went to V10 for a trip and it only charged to 300 mi. Has this been this way for a while and I haven't noticed? I usually charge to 80% and it was seeming to be a bit less also for a while but wasn't sure.


Mine is still has 318.


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> Funny, you are the fourth person who has inquired about my interpretation of reverse in this situation.


Not questioning your interpretation of reverse, just questioning whether shifting into gear is really what initiates the seat heater change.


Mike said:


> The way I use the car is a follows, first start of the day, in my garage, I enter the car and then turn on my seat heater to remove the surface chill of the seat.


And I believe this is being saved to your Easy Entry profile at this time. I could be wrong, but I don't think that was the case before, and it doesn't make sense to me for Easy Entry to have its own climate settings.


Mike said:


> Then I put my foot on the brake and my seats, mirrors and steering wheel move from easy entry position to my profile position.


I'm just saying that this is the moment when the seat heater is going to change from your Easy Entry setting to your profile setting (whatever it was the last time you drove). I don't think it changes when you put it in gear. But I get what you're saying, and it doesn't really matter exactly when it occurs.


Mike said:


> or will it turn off because of this sudden attachment of the seat heaters to my driver profile?


I think it will be in the state from the last time you drove. I'm pretty sure seat heaters have always been tied to profile. My wife and I have different seat heater settings in our profiles, and I recall the seat heater changing if I switched profiles. However, I don't think switching from Easy Entry to your profile used to trigger a seat heater change, and I agree with you that seems undesirable. When Easy Entry is selected, the car knows which profile it's about to switch back to, so it should treat the climate settings as though that profile is already selected.


----------



## BigBri

Anyone else see range loss after the update? First charge after V10 I've lost 15km of range.


----------



## FF35

Autopilot is phenomenal on this release. It’s smoother accelerating and decelerating, especially in stop and go traffic. No phantom braking either. That was always a problem for me. 

Lane changes on NOA need some work because they’re a little slow but overall I’m impressed with this version.


----------



## Drhalo

I've been getting a ton more phantom braking since V10. I tested it and it hit the brakes on the highway I travel every day in an area where the road dips down and then back up again. 

Also spotify does not display any playlists, and i cannot figure out how to search within spotify.


----------



## tencate

FF35 said:


> Autopilot is phenomenal on this release.


Hmmm. I've lived with the new release for a few days now and, living in a somewhat rural area, I haven't yet tried it out on the Interstate but the AI "Student Driver" seems a LOT less sure of itself in my car with this release. It's hesitant on curves it used to just take at speed, it's more nervous around oncoming traffic and sometimes I'm getting phantom braking where I've never had it before, and the constant 10 to 15 second nags haven't changed. I used to always use autopilot, now I'm wondering if the constant nagging is worth "engaging" it anymore. One positive with this release is that my test drive around my neighborhood has gotten really good, that was an improvement from the last release. As always, your car's behavior might well be better or different than mine. Max is an early car and has been upgraded from EAP to FSD back during the $2000 "sale". No new hardware yet.


----------



## skygraff

skygraff said:


> ...I'm hoping this includes some bug fixes.
> 
> The bug that most concerns me (and I reported) is the fact that voice commands to "play" favorited stations/streams brings up a search screen defeating the hands-free safety of voice. If anybody else had that experience with 10.1 and it went away with .2 or .11, let me know; I'll test it either way.


Not resolved for me. Is it just me? Anybody else?


----------



## FRC

skygraff said:


> Not resolved for me. Is it just me? Anybody else?


Not just you, I have experienced the same change. And I don't like it.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

BigBri said:


> Anyone else see range loss after the update? First charge after V10 I've lost 15km of range.


Summon is in standby by default with v10. Likely you had that range but lost maybe 3 mph after charging ended. You can turn this off in autopilot... summon settings. (Sorry, doing this from memory.)


----------



## Mike

Long Ranger said:


> I think it will be in the state from the last time you drove. I'm pretty sure seat heaters have always been tied to profile. My wife and I have different seat heater settings in our profiles, and I recall the seat heater changing if I switched profiles. However, I don't think switching from Easy Entry to your profile used to trigger a seat heater change, and I agree with you that seems undesirable. When Easy Entry is selected, the car knows which profile it's about to switch back to, so it should treat the climate settings as though that profile is already selected.


Today, I'll pay maximum attention to your hypothesis that somehow Easy Entry is becoming involved with my seat heater......

In any event, all last winter, this was not an issue (whilst my front passenger seat heater would always turn itself off once the car went into reverse).


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mike said:


> I did notice a single ping pong episode that lasted about half a dozen oscillations, but other than that my car was rock steady in the center of the lane at all times.


Did over 100 miles today, much of it on EAP / NOA. The car is definitely "fidgety". It wants to react to trucks and move away from them. Definitely not as "center of the lane" as before. Doesn't seem to matter if NOA on or off.

It's not really a "ping pong" type of situation. Just will move a tad one way, then maybe 15 seconds later adjust the other way. Like it's very nervous and over-reacting. No big oscillations but enough to make it so where a passenger would notice.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Today, I'll pay maximum attention to your hypothesis that somehow Easy Entry is becoming involved with my seat heater......
> 
> In any event, all last winter, this was not an issue (whilst my front passenger seat heater would always turn itself off once the car went into reverse).


Things do get saved to "Easy Entry" like seat heater settings.........and the seat went off as soon as I went into reverse.

Sooooooo, looks like what my wife had to go thru with the pax seat last winter, I must remember to immediately turn the seat back as soon as I go into reverse.......

This is applicable only IF at the end of the previous day's drive (when sunshine precluded the need for seat heaters) I drove into the garage with no seat heaters.

One other random observation, this regards "Homelink" and when that menu suddenly thinks I want to cnx auto-close while I am still in the garage with a closed garage door:

Since this update, for the past two mornings, something else has changed such that my normal routine now causes the Homelink system to think that I already have opened the garage door.

The net result of all of this is that I have had to manually push the Homelink icon to close the door once I have backed out.

This, along with the seat heaters, tells me that my mental memory (routine) will have to change to suit the logic of the current software. 



Needsdecaf said:


> Did over 100 miles today, much of it on EAP / NOA. The car is definitely "fidgety". It wants to react to trucks and move away from them. Definitely not as "center of the lane" as before. Doesn't seem to matter if NOA on or off.
> 
> It's not really a "ping pong" type of situation. Just will move a tad one way, then maybe 15 seconds later adjust the other way. Like it's very nervous and over-reacting. No big oscillations but enough to make it so where a passenger would notice.


I'm doing another mini freeway trip Thursday, so I'll focus on this point at that time and report any other observations.


----------



## GDN

Needsdecaf said:


> Did over 100 miles today, much of it on EAP / NOA. The car is definitely "fidgety". It wants to react to trucks and move away from them. Definitely not as "center of the lane" as before. Doesn't seem to matter if NOA on or off.
> 
> It's not really a "ping pong" type of situation. Just will move a tad one way, then maybe 15 seconds later adjust the other way. Like it's very nervous and over-reacting. No big oscillations but enough to make it so where a passenger would notice.


If I recall many people wanted something similar to this, but I disagree. Mine has done this too and it's an absurd move. If the truck next to me is as centered in their lane as a car is on the other side of me I have no reason to trust the truck any less than the car. I should stay centered in the lane.

This morning on the way to work I was in the middle of 3 lanes. A box truck was entering the road from my right when a car was approaching to pass in the left lane. My car moved to the left to squeeze that side of the toad. The car about to pass slowed undoubtedly thinking I was about to swerve or leave my lane. This was a bad move on the car and no need for it. Needs to stay centered if something isn't coming over the line towards me.


----------



## Mike

One other observation, deals with Spotify:

I am playing "Playlists" of classical music (albums) in the car via the UI.

I use favorite songs (of disco/dance/hiphop) via my iPhone for working out at the YMCA.

Today, the music in my iPhone suddenly locked onto the car and classical music started to play.

I had to select airplane mode for my time at the YMCA to enable me to play what I wanted to hear while in the cardio room......

So another mental memory thing I'll have to change to suit the logic of the current software.

These first world problems are really starting to stack up


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> This morning on the way to work I was in the middle of 3 lanes. A box truck was entering the road from my right when a car was approaching to pass in the left lane. My car moved to the left to squeeze that side of the toad. The car about to pass slowed undoubtedly thinking I was about to swerve or leave my lane. This was a bad move on the car and no need for it. Needs to stay centered if something isn't coming over the line towards me.


This is an example where the position in the lane must factor in many inputs.

If one is in the center lane passing a large truck that is merging on the right, the logic should read what is in the left lane before deciding what, if any, bias should be applied.

In your example, your car ignored the the approaching left lane traffic.

Had it processed it, your car's move to the left would have been much more subtle.



GDN said:


> Needs to stay centered if something isn't coming over the line towards me.


Agreed.

However, if the target of interest is merging and it's future position (based on the current vector and the layout/engineering of the road space it is about to enter) dictates a statistically significant possibility of "bowling out" towards the edge of its lane, the safe bet is to give it a wider space to work with.

My personal technique when on a three lane freeway and approaching these "heavy traffic flow" interchanges: get into the left lane, increase speed to match the left lane flow and avoid all the merging on and off the freeway, including targets that will want to move from the right lane to center lane to accommodate the on/off traffic.


----------



## hdgmedic

Noticed a couple of bugs: the seat setting does not always adjust to the profile setting of the car. It sometimes remains on "Easy Entry"

"Pin to drive" setting does not always require the pin to drive.


----------



## iChris93

hdgmedic said:


> "Pin to drive" setting does not always require the pin to drive.


Do you notice it is not working only after using the window vent function? I think I noticed this mentioned somewhere else.


----------



## Long Ranger

iChris93 said:


> Do you notice it is not working only after using the window vent function? I think I noticed this mentioned somewhere else.


I've also had it not ask for a PIN on V10, and it wasn't related to window vent (haven't used that). First time was on 2019.32.10 and I think it was right after using Summon. Seen it on 2019.32.11 once or twice, don't recall exact circumstances though.


----------



## bwilson4web

In traffic, dynamic cruise control was a little more frantic maintaining distance than I'd remembered. But once I went from "2" to "3", the speed jitters significantly calmed down. Also, the distance seemed more in keeping with the "2" to "3" setting.

When I get a chance, I'll try the other settings in traffic with an accelerometer to see if we can quantify the effect.

Bob Wilson


----------



## allaw

hdgmedic said:


> Mine is still has 318.


I have noticed my range has been dropping since a couple of updates ago. I have M3 LR FSD from Jul 2018 with 28k miles. I was able to get 100% with 325 miles at that update when they changed the battery efficiency. Since then I had never been able to charge it to that range. Last week I went to an SC charging from 9 miles to 100% which ended at 305 miles, few days ago I run it down to 8 miles then charge at home to 100% which ended at 301 miles. Now I am wondering if this is battery degradation or software related.


----------



## skygraff

I think that the range update came in only one firmware version (skipped me) and I’ve heard rumors that it has either been partially overwritten or been down-prioritized in subsequent loads. In other words, some of us never saw the range increase, some who did are seeing it adjusting downward, and still others are realizing different results depending on BMS trends.

For me, personally, my calculated 100% hasn’t strayed much at all from the original rates range of the LR RWD. I have done a couple full charges (no full discharge but got well below 20%) but no change.


----------



## DocScott

allaw said:


> I have noticed my range has been dropping since a couple of updates ago. I have M3 LR FSD from Jul 2018 with 28k miles. I was able to get 100% with 325 miles at that update when they changed the battery efficiency. Since then I had never been able to charge it to that range. Last week I went to an SC charging from 9 miles to 100% which ended at 305 miles, few days ago I run it down to 8 miles then charge at home to 100% which ended at 301 miles. Now I am wondering if this is battery degradation or software related.


One clue is to watch how the "rated" line on the energy display changes from update to update. if it changes, it's not battery degradation, but rather just a recalibration of how the range is displayed. On recent updates, the rated line has been changing for me with a corresponding reduction in reported range. But my actual efficiencies on trips appears to be unchanged, so that I'm now frequently doing better than its estimate.


----------



## DocScott

For those commenting on what the car "should" be doing in terms of lane-centering:

Different people drive differently. In fact, different _safe_ drivers drive differently. There are human drivers where I find their technique for lane-centering unsettling, and yet it seems to work well for them.

Sure, if AP or NOA does something weird enough that it causes a driver in another car to react, that suggests it's less than optimal. But as to questions like whether a car should treat a truck in a neighboring lane differently than a car or that sort of thing? As long as all Teslas share a single neural net, then there will always be things about the way they drive themselves that are different from the way we would drive them.


----------



## tivoboy

Has anyone else noticed that TuneIn basically just plays ads now? I just listed to a 1 hour CNN block and in the last 20 clock minutes of time, there was 13 minutes of ads. Blocks that were 6 and 7 minutes long in the last several segments. I KNOW that isn't the way they run their blocks - CNN, so it must be a TuneIn issue. Ads that just repeated over and over, same ad 3-5 times per 6-7 minute ad block?

Where would one go to either complain or rectify?


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Do you notice it is not working only after using the window vent function? I think I noticed this mentioned somewhere else.


It seems to me that if I do anything through the app before getting into the car, it doesn't require a PIN. Specifically, when I opened the frunk with app, no PIN required. When I turned climate on with app, no PIN required. When I unlocked with app, no PIN required. Kinda like the car is saying "If you're communicating with me by app, then I know you, so don't bother with a PIN". Nice idea, but I think I spend more time realizing that no PIN is required than I would entering a PIN.


----------



## Needsdecaf

bwilson4web said:


> In traffic, dynamic cruise control was a little more frantic maintaining distance than I'd remembered. But once I went from "2" to "3", the speed jitters significantly calmed down. Also, the distance seemed more in keeping with the "2" to "3" setting.
> 
> When I get a chance, I'll try the other settings in traffic with an accelerometer to see if we can quantify the effect.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I noticed this also. A lot more quick throttle blips. I'm on 2. Will try 3.


----------



## MelindaV

just before exiting the freeway on the way home tonight, on just TACC, I had the screaming red warnings yelling for me to take over immediately (totally would have woken up Joe if he were in the car) for no apparent reason. there was a car in the adjacent lane and nobody ahead of me, it didn't do any crazy emergency braking or otherwise anything unexpected, just light up the screen red and start blaring. The warning on the screen was gone before I could read what it said beyond "take over immediately".


----------



## No_petro

Just noticed when muting the audio, the speaker icon at the lower right hand corner of the screen did not display the "X" next to the speaker as before. The audio level that pops up on the left side of the screen did not display the "X" by the speaker icon too.

Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## pdp1

It’s great that iOS album art now shows over Bluetooth. It’s bad that if a song doesn’t have album art, it keeps showing the previous song’s album art.


----------



## AutopilotFan

MelindaV said:


> just before exiting the freeway on the way home tonight, on just TACC, I had the screaming red warnings yelling for me to take over immediately (totally would have woken up Joe if he were in the car) for no apparent reason. there was a car in the adjacent lane and nobody ahead of me, it didn't do any crazy emergency braking or otherwise anything unexpected, just light up the screen red and start blaring. The warning on the screen was gone before I could read what it said beyond "take over immediately".


I've had that happen while driving over a bridge in New York. My theory is that it will happen if the car doesn't have enough references to figure out where the lanes or road edges are. Was there any problem with the road markings in that area?


----------



## GDN

Have noticed that Joe mode changes even the blinker sound. Much quieter on Joe Mode.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Whenever I use Summon, it leaves the mirrors in the folded position after I get in, select profile, and put it in gear.. Have to manually unfold mirrors.


----------



## Azthrillhouse

skygraff said:


> I think that the range update came in only one firmware version (skipped me) and I've heard rumors that it has either been partially overwritten or been down-prioritized in subsequent loads. In other words, some of us never saw the range increase, some who did are seeing it adjusting downward, and still others are realizing different results depending on BMS trends.
> 
> For me, personally, my calculated 100% hasn't strayed much at all from the original rates range of the LR RWD. I have done a couple full charges (no full discharge but got well below 20%) but no change.


This is me too - never got the bump, full charge shows as 305 mi.


----------



## iChris93

Klaus-rf said:


> Whenever I use Summon, it leaves the mirrors in the folded position after I get in, select profile, and put it in gear.. Have to manually unfold mirrors.


If you start driving, it will unfold after a certain speed


----------



## MelindaV

AutopilotFan said:


> I've had that happen while driving over a bridge in New York. My theory is that it will happen if the car doesn't have enough references to figure out where the lanes or road edges are. Was there any problem with the road markings in that area?


This area was recently repaved and has new painted stripes. It's my home exit, so the same one I take every day without issue (including the previous 6 or 7 other drives also on 32.11).


----------



## NR4P

MelindaV said:


> This area was recently repaved and has new painted stripes. It's my home exit, so the same one I take every day without issue (including the previous 6 or 7 other drives also on 32.11).


I had a similar issue yesterday. Was using TACC on I-95 and moving slowly to far left lane, an HOV lane at 65mph. Lane has double white broken lines to separate it. Lines are about 2.5 feet apart, the lines are parallel. As I was crossing the lines on purpose with left turn signal on, I think it was Lane Departure Avoidance got confused. Car screamed and wheel tried to take me back to the right. I wouldn't let it and continued to my left. There weren't any cars in the far left lane.

Definitely not correct but why one needs to hold tight on the wheel.


----------



## M3OC Rules

DocScott said:


> For those commenting on what the car "should" be doing in terms of lane-centering:
> 
> Different people drive differently. In fact, different _safe_ drivers drive differently. There are human drivers where I find their technique for lane-centering unsettling, and yet it seems to work well for them.
> 
> Sure, if AP or NOA does something weird enough that it causes a driver in another car to react, that suggests it's less than optimal. But as to questions like whether a car should treat a truck in a neighboring lane differently than a car or that sort of thing? As long as all Teslas share a single neural net, then there will always be things about the way they drive themselves that are different from the way we would drive them.


This is an interesting question. I'd think you'd want to look at statistics if you wanted to figure how the safest way to drive. Of course, you have to balance that with actually getting to your destination. In most cases staying away from the other cars seems obvious. But how you drive certainly does affect how others drive and without doing anything weird. For example, driving in the middle of the lane will cause others to drive farther away in their lane in my experience. But it also must be less safe especially in corners. There is just no way being two feet from a semi or bus is safer than giving them more room because there is less time to react. Just like tailgating. Another issue is the experience of the passengers. My wife doesn't like me having autopilot on because it drives closer to the other cars than I would. Of course, if I drift towards the shoulder she starts to hit the imaginary brake as well so who knows.

One thing I do know is it's not ready to take all corners on the freeway by itself. Either it's going to get into accidents or there will be a lot of soiled trousers.


----------



## M3OC Rules

iChris93 said:


> If you start driving, it will unfold after a certain speed


True but before that, it can be really unsafe. I've done it once and won't be doing it again. I don't understand why the mirrors don't unfold when you get in the car after summon. It's not going to be a good experience if you summon in a parking lot and then have to do a bunch of stuff after you get in the car while other cars might be waiting. You've got to set the Nav, put on the music, and also unfold the mirrors.


----------



## francoisp

With this version, when the lane becomes wider, the car now keeps following either the left or right side of the lane instead of trying to find the middle. It's a more natural way of driving IMO. Also I've driven about 100 miles on semi-urban roads in autopilot and I've had no phantom braking so far.


----------



## francoisp

BigBri said:


> Anyone else see range loss after the update? First charge after V10 I've lost 15km of range.


I remember reading that a loss of 5% a year is expected: normal wear and tear. I've had my car for a year and I've lost 10 miles. Mind you this is an estimate: I often exceeds that estimate when driving in town.


----------



## MelindaV

FrancoisP said:


> With this version, when the lane becomes wider, the car now keeps following either the left or right side of the lane instead of trying to find the middle. It's a more natural way of driving IMO. Also I've driven about 100 miles on semi-urban roads in autopilot and I've had no phantom braking so far.


not always - seems to be both speed dependent and dependent if you are following another car/truck and at what distance (IE can your car see the re-narrowing ahead). I've had it still swerve to the right at specific on-ramps some drives and stay to the left on other drives.


----------



## Pmurphyjam

Mike said:


> One other observation, deals with Spotify:
> 
> I am playing "Playlists" of classical music (albums) in the car via the UI.
> 
> I use favorite songs (of disco/dance/hiphop) via my iPhone for working out at the YMCA.
> 
> Today, the music in my iPhone suddenly locked onto the car and classical music started to play.
> 
> I had to select airplane mode for my time at the YMCA to enable me to play what I wanted to hear while in the cardio room......
> 
> So another mental memory thing I'll have to change to suit the logic of the current software.
> 
> These first world problems are really starting to stack up


I have a model 3 AWD with 2019.32.11 and signed up for Spotify. Most the time it streams and works, but sometimes it will just get a spinning activity indicator and then no audio. It will stay in this mode forever unless you open Slacker and stream some audio and then go back to Spotify and then it works again. So there's some software problem with Spotify connecting to to the audio amplifier is my thinking. It seams to have a streaming connection because it advances the playing time, just no audio.


----------



## Klaus-rf

iChris93 said:


> If you start driving, it will unfold after a certain speed


 Thanks, but not especially comforting. I have been using mirrors (always set before moving a vehicle) for 45-some years and experience tells me to not move until the mirrors are properly pointed. Since using Summon to bring a car to you, one would assume the car should be ready to be driven and having the mirrors unfolded, ready to go is mandatory.

I have no idea what Summon insists on folding the mirrors anyway. It shouldn't be getting within inches of obstacles where folded is a benefit. I only fold them when backing out of my very tight garage space - and it only gains maybe 1.5" on each side. It's not like the mirrors are flat.


----------



## enowu

ynguldyn said:


> EAP non-FSD. That thing was a 1.8G download. I think that's the largest I've seen.


It's all Cupheads! 😂


----------



## enowu

tencate said:


> Hmmm. I've lived with the new release for a few days now and, living in a somewhat rural area, I haven't yet tried it out on the Interstate but the AI "Student Driver" seems a LOT less sure of itself in my car with this release. It's hesitant on curves it used to just take at speed, it's more nervous around oncoming traffic and sometimes I'm getting phantom braking where I've never had it before, and the constant 10 to 15 second nags haven't changed. I used to always use autopilot, now I'm wondering if the constant nagging is worth "engaging" it anymore. One positive with this release is that my test drive around my neighborhood has gotten really good, that was an improvement from the last release. As always, your car's behavior might well be better or different than mine. Max is an early car and has been upgraded from EAP to FSD back during the $2000 "sale". No new hardware yet.


Just remember, it's not intended for inside roads yet. You're not going to have a great experience using it beyond the highway. I used to frequent rural roads a lot, before owning a Tesla. Can definitely see the complications that those roads present for AP.

With that being said I use AP as much as I can so Tesla can have as many data points from em as possible and it works reasonably well for me. The more we drive, the better the AI + fleet gets.


----------



## Mike

Well, it's official.

Tying seat heaters to profiles, when in the "shoulder seasons of fall or spring", is a failure.

Seat heater controls should be purely manual and stay in whatever state they were in until the owner/operator changes that state.

My e-mail to Tesla (corporate). I won't send it the the SC because the software *is* working in accordance with manufactures specifications:

-----------

Since V10 update, while using the vehicle in a "shoulder season", the logic of tying seat heater operations to a profile is a gross error flaw.

Scenario: In fall of 2018, spring of 2019 and now the fall of 2019, the need for seat heaters is not a constant.

It varies.

An example of the past three day's experiences: yesterday afternoon, there was NO requirement for seat heaters so when the car was pulled into the garage at the end of the daily drive, the seat heater was *OFF*.

When the car assumed "easy entry" profile, the seat heater remained *OFF* because it was not required at the start of yesterday afternoon's drive.

This morning, when I entered my car, I turned the seat heater *ON*. As the first start of the day, I want the chill of the seat to be removed. This action saved the seat heater *ON* setting to my "easy entry" profile.

I put my foot on the brake, put the car into reverse and backed out of the garage. Since I monitor my surroundings while backing out of my garage, I don't stare down at the minutia located along the bottom of the UI. So when I put the car into drive and began to drive away, I could see that my "driver" profile has turned my seat heater *OFF*. Therefore, I was forced to turn *ON* the seat heater a second time within 30 seconds…..and of course this was now saved in my "driver" profile.

I drove to the YMCA with my seat heater *ON*. I parked the car, left the car and began my YMCA workout. An hour later, I exited the YMCA and got back into the car. The interior had been warmed enough by the sun and I did NOT need the seat heater any more. Since the seat heater was *ON *as it was saved a while back in "easy entry" profile, I turned the seat heater *OFF*.

I put my foot on the brake, put the car into drive and navigated out of the parking lot. Since I monitor my surroundings while driving in a parking lot, I don't stare down at the minutia located along the bottom of the UI. So when I felt my back start to get hot as I began to drive away, I could see that my "driver" profile had turned my seat heater *ON*. Therefore, I was forced to turn *OFF* the seat heater a second time within 30 seconds…..and of course this has now been saved in my "driver" profile…..to haunt me tomorrow morning.

Please return seat heater control to full manual control, completely untied to any "logic".

---------------------------------------------

I get what Tesla is trying to do, but the logic being employed is immature.

As Spock said in "City on the Edge of Forever", we are (still) dealing with "stone knives and bear skins".

Rant over.


----------



## wackojacko

MelindaV said:


> just before exiting the freeway on the way home tonight, on just TACC, I had the screaming red warnings yelling for me to take over immediately (totally would have woken up Joe if he were in the car) for no apparent reason. there was a car in the adjacent lane and nobody ahead of me, it didn't do any crazy emergency braking or otherwise anything unexpected, just light up the screen red and start blaring. The warning on the screen was gone before I could read what it said beyond "take over immediately".


It might have not detected your hands and thought the car was moving out of the lane given that you did not have the auto-steer engaged.. I've had this when just in TACC.


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> It seems to me that if I do anything through the app before getting into the car, it doesn't require a PIN. Specifically, when I opened the frunk with app, no PIN required. When I turned climate on with app, no PIN required. When I unlocked with app, no PIN required. Kinda like the car is saying "If you're communicating with me by app, then I know you, so don't bother with a PIN". Nice idea, but I think I spend more time realizing that no PIN is required than I would entering a PIN.


You have articulated what I have come to realize, that much of the Tesla software that directly interacts with the operator does not include the part of effective communication that acknowleges the requirement for positive feedback.

In your example, every time you used your app, a statement describing "PIN is no longer required" would have served you well.


----------



## Mike

Klaus-rf said:


> Whenever I use Summon, it leaves the mirrors in the folded position after I get in, select profile, and put it in gear.. Have to manually unfold mirrors.


Be thankful you don't have to use seat heaters intermittently


----------



## Mike

Pmurphyjam said:


> I have a model 3 AWD with 2019.32.11 and signed up for Spotify. Most the time it streams and works, but sometimes it will just get a spinning activity indicator and then no audio. It will stay in this mode forever unless you open Slacker and stream some audio and then go back to Spotify and then it works again. So there's some software problem with Spotify connecting to to the audio amplifier is my thinking. It seams to have a streaming connection because it advances the playing time, just no audio.


I have noticed, three days in a row now, that when entering the car from a deep sleep period (first drive of the day), Spotify struggles to connect to whatever it has to connect to before it will go live and play my (playlist) music.

Other times, because sentry mode keeps the car awake, Spotify is ready and waiting and starts to continue playing the song that was playing when I parked the car (an hour previous).


----------



## MelindaV

wackojacko said:


> It might have not detected your hands and thought the car was moving out of the lane given that you did not have the auto-steer engaged.. I've had this when just in TACC.


I wasnt near the painted line, so dont think it thought i was leaving the lane


----------



## @gravityrydr

As a Youtube TV subscriber, I tried it in the browser. It was less than optimal as it was not full screen.

After Trev's post on getting Plex full screen, I decided to try it with YouTube TV.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...layer-sites-in-full-screen.14279/#post-256863

1) Sign in to your Google account in the browser. (optional. you can sign in later when YouTube TV launches.
2) Open the YouTube app. 3) Search for Youtube TV in the app.
4) Click the try it free banner ad. (see image below)









5) Enjoy TV full screen in your Model 3.

Edit:
An even simpler option is to go to the upper right-click the menu grid and select YouTube TV there.


----------



## @gravityrydr

I just received this email from Bloomberg. I responded.
Dear Tesla owner,

Thank you for participating in Bloomberg's survey of Model 3 owners. The response has been tremendous, and we are excited to share the results soon. However, we need just a few more minutes of your time!

Tesla just released one of its biggest software updates ever, known as Software Version 10.0, or simply V10, which includes a new Autopilot feature called Smart Summon as well as additional entertainment options.

Have you had a chance to try out V10? If so, we have a few short follow-up questions that will help us complete our analysis. You can submit your answers using the following link:

https://surveys.bloomberg.com/api/v1/survey/aa71b1524463479bab24c56275016705

Thank you for your time and participation in the project.

Best,

Tom Randall and Dean Halford
Bloomberg News


----------



## Klaus-rf

Survey seems kinda tilted. IMHO.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Klaus-rf said:


> Survey seems kinda tilted. IMHO.


I guarantee it's not going to be a positive piece when it comes out. Having video of bad behavior is also huge for journalism these days. I'm sure they are loving this. Maybe someone will catch a celebrity using it and make it on TMZ.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Pmurphyjam said:


> I have a model 3 AWD with 2019.32.11 and signed up for Spotify. Most the time it streams and works, but sometimes it will just get a spinning activity indicator and then no audio. It will stay in this mode forever unless you open Slacker and stream some audio and then go back to Spotify and then it works again. So there's some software problem with Spotify connecting to to the audio amplifier is my thinking. It seams to have a streaming connection because it advances the playing time, just no audio.


I find there's a few problems with the radio in this release. I use TuneIn and USB storage for my music. In both cases, the music just stops playing from time to time. With TuneIn, I have to hit the "reload" button (that quasi-circular arrow) and with USB storage, I have to reload the file (which restarts from the start)...


----------



## littlD

hdgmedic said:


> Noticed a couple of bugs: the seat setting does not always adjust to the profile setting of the car. It sometimes remains on "Easy Entry"
> 
> "Pin to drive" setting does not always require the pin to drive.


I noticed the seat setting sometimes not adjusting prior to V10.

I wonder if we have a seat sensor of some kind starting to fail? I don't think it's software related.


----------



## undergrove

BigBri said:


> Anyone else see range loss after the update? First charge after V10 I've lost 15km of range.


I have seen significant range loss, but it seems to have started with 32..2.1


----------



## tencate

Curious. Since the update, the Software screen has been showing a constant "Checking for updates" on the maps section. I presume I've got the latest maps, probably should check. Yes, I'm connected to WiFi. But shouldn't take so long to check, no?


----------



## GDN

tencate said:


> Curious. Since the update, the Software screen has been showing a constant "Checking for updates" on the maps section. I presume I've got the latest maps, probably should check. Yes, I'm connected to WiFi. But shouldn't take so long to check, no?


I can confirm this as well as have another one or two in different threads. Figure it will sort itself out over time.


----------



## Long Ranger

Klaus-rf said:


> Whenever I use Summon, it leaves the mirrors in the folded position after I get in, select profile, and put it in gear.. Have to manually unfold mirrors.


My mirrors unfold automatically as soon as I open the door after using Summon or Smart Summon. I wonder what's causing the difference in behavior. I am on 2019.32.11.1, but I'm sure I saw the same thing with 32.11.


----------



## iChris93

Long Ranger said:


> My mirrors unfold automatically as soon as I open the door after using Summon or Smart Summon. I wonder what's causing the difference in behavior. I am on 2019.32.11.1, but I'm sure I saw the same thing with 32.11.


I can confirm mine unfold in 32.11.


----------



## Mike

I feel that brake regen (currently running the OEM all season 18 inch aeros) has relaxed, perhaps by 10%.

I felt it the first morning after downloading V10, but figured it may have been the cooler (14c) morning.....

Tuesday, it got up to 24c here, and using my usual point to lift off the accelerator to slow for my turn into my village....I had to actually use some braking.

While doing a show and tell yesterday afternoon, there were several instances where my areas of usual smooth regen to a stop were requiring extra braking.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> I feel that brake regen (currently running the OEM all season 18 inch aeros) has relaxed, perhaps by 10%.
> 
> I felt it the first morning after downloading V10, but figured it may have been the cooler (14c) morning.....
> 
> Tuesday, it got up to 24c here, and using my usual point to lift off the accelerator to slow for my turn into my village....I had to actually use some braking.
> 
> While doing a show and tell yesterday afternoon, there were several instances where my areas of usual smooth regen to a stop were requiring extra braking.


I agree. I even checked that my regen setting was set to get max regen.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> I feel that brake regen (currently running the OEM all season 18 inch aeros) has relaxed, perhaps by 10%.
> 
> I felt it the first morning after downloading V10, but figured it may have been the cooler (14c) morning.....
> 
> Tuesday, it got up to 24c here, and using my usual point to lift off the accelerator to slow for my turn into my village....I had to actually use some braking.
> 
> While doing a show and tell yesterday afternoon, there were several instances where my areas of usual smooth regen to a stop were requiring extra braking.





FrancoisP said:


> I agree. I even checked that my regen setting was set to get max regen.


@JWardell have you seen any differences on the CAN bus?


----------



## Klaus-rf

iChris93 said:


> I can confirm mine unfold in 32.11.


 That's a really bad sign as far as software development. All vehicles should have the exact same behavior when running the same firmware version (with hardware and settings all same).


----------



## M3OC Rules

Klaus-rf said:


> That's a really bad sign as far as software development. All vehicles should have the exact same behavior when running the same firmware version (with hardware and settings all same).


Do you have auto-folding mirrors turned off in settings? I do and my mirrors fold during summon and don't unfold automatically.


----------



## Long Ranger

M3OC Rules said:


> Do you have auto-folding mirrors turned off in settings? I do and my mirrors fold during summon and don't unfold automatically.


Good point. I have auto-folding enabled so mine automatically unfold whenever I open the door, regardless of whether Summon is used or not.


----------



## rpreuss

Long Ranger said:


> I can see that if you do, then the climate settings change on you when you activate your profile. I don't think Easy Entry should have its own climate settings.


I totally agree. Usually, I get in the car and its in Easy Entry mode, and before fastening the seatbelt and stepping on the brake, I may adjust the temperature and make minor comfort changes or change the wiper setting. Then, when I start to drive and my own profile takes over, I have to make the changes again. Easy Entry should not have its own settings.


----------



## Klaus-rf

M3OC Rules said:


> Do you have auto-folding mirrors turned off in settings? I do and my mirrors fold during summon and don't unfold automatically.


Correct - I DO NOT use auto-folding mirrors. However I do manually fold them in my garage when parked - gives me a few more degrees of opening the drivers side door. Lots of stuff in the garage. But I never fold them otherwise.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Well, it's official.
> 
> Tying seat heaters to profiles, when in the "shoulder seasons of fall or spring", is a failure.
> 
> Seat heater controls should be purely manual and stay in whatever state they were in until the owner/operator changes that state.
> 
> My e-mail to Tesla (corporate). I won't send it the the SC because the software *is* working in accordance with manufactures specifications:
> 
> -----------
> 
> Since V10 update, while using the vehicle in a "shoulder season", the logic of tying seat heater operations to a profile is a gross error flaw.
> 
> Scenario: In fall of 2018, spring of 2019 and now the fall of 2019, the need for seat heaters is not a constant.
> 
> It varies.
> 
> An example of the past three day's experiences: yesterday afternoon, there was NO requirement for seat heaters so when the car was pulled into the garage at the end of the daily drive, the seat heater was *OFF*.
> 
> When the car assumed "easy entry" profile, the seat heater remained *OFF* because it was not required at the start of yesterday afternoon's drive.
> 
> This morning, when I entered my car, I turned the seat heater *ON*. As the first start of the day, I want the chill of the seat to be removed. This action saved the seat heater *ON* setting to my "easy entry" profile.
> 
> I put my foot on the brake, put the car into reverse and backed out of the garage. Since I monitor my surroundings while backing out of my garage, I don't stare down at the minutia located along the bottom of the UI. So when I put the car into drive and began to drive away, I could see that my "driver" profile has turned my seat heater *OFF*. Therefore, I was forced to turn *ON* the seat heater a second time within 30 seconds…..and of course this was now saved in my "driver" profile.
> 
> I drove to the YMCA with my seat heater *ON*. I parked the car, left the car and began my YMCA workout. An hour later, I exited the YMCA and got back into the car. The interior had been warmed enough by the sun and I did NOT need the seat heater any more. Since the seat heater was *ON *as it was saved a while back in "easy entry" profile, I turned the seat heater *OFF*.
> 
> I put my foot on the brake, put the car into drive and navigated out of the parking lot. Since I monitor my surroundings while driving in a parking lot, I don't stare down at the minutia located along the bottom of the UI. So when I felt my back start to get hot as I began to drive away, I could see that my "driver" profile had turned my seat heater *ON*. Therefore, I was forced to turn *OFF* the seat heater a second time within 30 seconds…..and of course this has now been saved in my "driver" profile…..to haunt me tomorrow morning.
> 
> Please return seat heater control to full manual control, completely untied to any "logic".
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I get what Tesla is trying to do, but the logic being employed is immature.
> 
> As Spock said in "City on the Edge of Forever", we are (still) dealing with "stone knives and bear skins".
> 
> Rant over.


Update:

I posted this on Reddit for some brain storming.

After separating the wheat from the chaff, I found the following recommendation perfect (and have forwarded same to Tesla):

Have a menu where one can "opt in" or "opt out" of having certain things attached to one's profile.

The menu could be rooted in the menu that makes up the profile creation dialog box.

The list of available items that could be attached to the profile would, naturally, be generic in nature such that all current items that are attached to a profile would be attached....until the operator de-selected those items that they did not want attached to that particular profile.


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> @JWardell have you seen any differences on the CAN bus?


I suspect issues here are more related to dropping temperatures (regen will start being reduced below ~70F) but I will look through logs and see if the max rating has changed.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> I suspect issues here are more related to dropping temperatures (regen will start being reduced below ~70F) but I will look through logs and see if the max rating has changed.


Thanks!


----------



## GDN

@Lovesword - Have you seen this? https://www.change.org/p/elon-musk-...4&l=32_HTML&u=67121674&mid=7233052&jb=2264872


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> @Lovesword - Have you seen this? https://www.change.org/p/elon-musk-...4&l=32_HTML&u=67121674&mid=7233052&jb=2264872


I did! I did sign it too. It's getting spread around on Twitter it seems.
My only thing with it is, as some online have said, it does sort of seem wrong/bad to "demand" the upgrade. I mean, I certainly didn't view it that way when I signed but reading some people's responses ..well, I do see their point. Nevertheless, I signed it and do want them to offer it.
I even wrote Tesla and asked them if instead of arachnids I could have an MCU2 for my wife's car!!! 😃😂


----------



## @gravityrydr

littlD said:


> I noticed the seat setting sometimes not adjusting prior to V10.
> 
> I wonder if we have a seat sensor of some kind starting to fail? I don't think it's software related.


I've noticed the seat position issue. I just installed a follow-up update 2019.32.11.1 d39e85a I'll check if the issue remains.


----------



## Mike

I am having more Spotify issues (details have been e-mailed to Tesla).

Essentially, I think the hand-off from WiFi to LTE may be one of the symptoms.

Also, when I get back into the car (after initial wake up, or later in the day at a parking lot with no WiFi), it will often fail to load.

The photo below is after getting back into the car, Spotify asking me to re-sign-in with my credentials and doing a two thumb wheel re-set.

12 minutes later, the system is still somehow bogged down:










Note: Even with 32.11.1 downloaded last night, the issue persists


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Update:
> 
> I posted this on Reddit for some brain storming.
> 
> After separating the wheat from the chaff, I found the following recommendation perfect (and have forwarded same to Tesla):
> 
> Have a menu where one can "opt in" or "opt out" of having certain things attached to one's profile.
> 
> The menu could be rooted in the menu that makes up the profile creation dialog box.
> 
> The list of available items that could be attached to the profile would, naturally, be generic in nature such that all current items that are attached to a profile would be attached....until the operator de-selected those items that they did not want attached to that particular profile.


I know, I know, Mike is ranting again  about seat heaters being turned on twice or turned off twice each time they are being used/not used.

With the move to automate the seat heaters with a profile, I suggest including cabin temperature, exterior temperature and what the HVAC system is currently doing to the software logic.

Example: the HVAC is calling for "full heat" to satisfy the cabin request, odds are the seat should be on high.

Example: the HVAC is balanced, its outlet temperature is the same as the cabin. If the exterior temperature is cooler than the cabin, odds are the seat should be on low. If the exterior temperature is warmer than the cabin, odds are the seat should be off.

Thoughts?


----------



## slasher016

Mike said:


> I am having more Spotify issues (details have been e-mailed to Tesla).
> 
> Essentially, I think the hand-off from WiFi to LTE may be one of the symptoms.
> 
> Also, when I get back into the car (after initial wake up, or later in the day at a parking lot with no WiFi), it will often fail to load.
> 
> The photo below is after getting back into the car, Spotify asking me to re-sign-in with my credentials and doing a two thumb wheel re-set.
> 
> 12 minutes later, the system is still somehow bogged down:
> 
> Note: Even with 32.11.1 downloaded last night, the issue persists


I don't think it's a spotify specific issue. I've had that problem with Slacker in this update. I think they bungled something in that transition between wifi and LTE like you said. I've had to restart or refresh my streaming multiple times since this update.


----------



## Nautilus

@gravityrydr said:


> I've noticed the seat position issue. I just installed a follow-up update 2019.32.11.1 d39e85a I'll check if the issue remains.


Interesting. For quite some time it has seemed to me that I have to periodically reset my driver's seat setting in my profile. The seat back seems to drift back over time (sort of like an airplane seat that won't stay in the upright position, but much slower. It takes ~ a week before I need to reset it). I notice it as my arms start to stretch out to reset the steering wheel over a week or so. This has been happening for several months, so over numerous software updates.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> I know, I know, Mike is ranting again  about seat heaters being turned on twice or turned off twice each time they are being used/not used.
> 
> With the move to automate the seat heaters with a profile, I suggest including cabin temperature, exterior temperature and what the HVAC system is currently doing to the software logic.
> 
> Example: the HVAC is calling for "full heat" to satisfy the cabin request, odds are the seat should be on high.
> 
> Example: the HVAC is balanced, its outlet temperature is the same as the cabin. If the exterior temperature is cooler than the cabin, odds are the seat should be on low. If the exterior temperature is warmer than the cabin, odds are the seat should be off.
> 
> Thoughts?


I want my seat heater on high 24/7 year round regardless of the inside HVAC temp or exterior weather temp.


----------



## 3V Pilot

MelindaV said:


> I want my seat heater on high 24/7 year round regardless of the inside HVAC temp or exterior weather temp.


Wait, What, We have seat heaters.....LOL. (I did turn mine on once to see if it worked, the only problem I had is that it started to make the seat hot!)

I wish the car had seats that were air conditioned, I'd leave that on 24/7!!!!

To each their own I guess......


----------



## JWardell

I went back through my logs, and I don't see any reduction in regen, in fact I saw the same 85kW limit on v10 as I recorded on 2018.50. @iChris93 
But clearly reduction starts not at 60F or so, but I think actually anything lower than a battery temp of 80F and it starts reducing.
I don't have a lot of data points at the moment, but I will be watching this closer in the coming weeks as temps drop, and maybe generating a nice regen-to-temperature graph.
I also want to prove my feeling that blasting the heat does add slightly to your regen...


----------



## ddatta

Nautilus said:


> Interesting. For quite some time it has seemed to me that I have to periodically reset my driver's seat setting in my profile. The seat back seems to drift back over time (sort of like an airplane seat that won't stay in the upright position, but much slower. It takes ~ a week before I need to reset it). I notice it as my arms start to stretch out to reset the steering wheel over a week or so. This has been happening for several months, so over numerous software updates.


I have also noticed that the effect is significantly noticeable after a long gap- i was in vacation for 2 weeks, and when i came back, i had to change my seat position significantly. It was as if the car had forgotten my profile settings, and was stuck in Easy Entry


----------



## 3V Pilot

JWardell said:


> I went back through my logs, and I don't see any reduction in regen, in fact I saw the same 85kW limit on v10 as I recorded on 2018.50. @iChris93
> But clearly reduction starts not at 60F or so, but I think actually anything lower than a battery temp of 80F and it starts reducing.
> I don't have a lot of data points at the moment, but I will be watching this closer in the coming weeks as temps drop, and maybe generating a nice regen-to-temperature graph.
> I also want to prove my feeling that blasting the heat does add slightly to your regen...


If anything I could of swore the regen got a bit stronger in V10. Where I live the battery is never cold and it really did seem like the regen increased with the first V10 software, could just be me though.


----------



## francoisp

JWardell said:


> I went back through my logs, and I don't see any reduction in regen, in fact I saw the same 85kW limit on v10 as I recorded on 2018.50. @iChris93
> But clearly reduction starts not at 60F or so, but I think actually anything lower than a battery temp of 80F and it starts reducing.
> I don't have a lot of data points at the moment, but I will be watching this closer in the coming weeks as temps drop, and maybe generating a nice regen-to-temperature graph.
> I also want to prove my feeling that blasting the heat does add slightly to your regen...


What I seem to be observing is a slight delay between the moment I let the accelerator pedal go and for regen to kick in. It makes for a smoother drive though (less suden deceleration when lifting my foot).


----------



## RonAz

I agree with both of 3V Pilot's comments. Seat heaters, I coughed up for white seats to try and keep them as cool as possible. I also think that my Regen increased with last updates.


----------



## ddatta

Reporting an unsettling experience today, do not know if it it related to V10:

- I was driving the car normally , starting form 90% SOC
- The car lost power - warning on console- "Reduced power,... please try to exit and reenter car to resolve the problem""
- Car unresponsive to accelerator pedal, decelerating to 35 mph
- Stuck in Neutral, unresponsive to gear stalk shifts
- trying to find a side street to safely park car
- Warning on console - "rear motor shutting down - safe to drive car"
- Warning on console - "Car shutting down , please pull over to safety"
- Car shudders to a stop on side street.
- Warning on console "Rear motor shut down, try to exit and reenter to resolve problem"
- Get out of car, completely shaken. Lock and unlock car ,get back in - message still on console
- press brake pedal. Car starts, behaves normally. 
- send Bug Report

Any ideas ????? Any help ??? Any resolution???


----------



## FRC

Contact Tesla with all your info, including the time of occurrence accurate to the minute if possible. My mobile Tech used to be behind a desk with Tesla doing bug report resolution and he informed me that without a specific time-stamp it is very difficult(nigh-on impossible) for them to locate the issue, nevermind correct it.


----------



## ibgeek

FRC said:


> Contact Tesla with all your info, including the time of occurrence accurate to the minute if possible. My mobile Tech used to be behind a desk with Tesla doing bug report resolution and he informed me that without a specific time-stamp it is very difficult(nigh-on impossible) for them to locate the issue, nevermind correct it.


This is exactly the correct procedure!


----------



## JWardell

ddatta said:


> Reporting an unsettling experience today, do not know if it it related to V10:
> 
> - I was driving the car normally , starting form 90% SOC
> - The car lost power - warning on console- "Reduced power,... please try to exit and reenter car to resolve the problem""
> - Car unresponsive to accelerator pedal, decelerating to 35 mph
> - Stuck in Neutral, unresponsive to gear stalk shifts
> - trying to find a side street to safely park car
> - Warning on console - "rear motor shutting down - safe to drive car"
> - Warning on console - "Car shutting down , please pull over to safety"
> - Car shudders to a stop on side street.
> - Warning on console "Rear motor shut down, try to exit and reenter to resolve problem"
> - Get out of car, completely shaken. Lock and unlock car ,get back in - message still on console
> - press brake pedal. Car starts, behaves normally.
> - send Bug Report
> 
> Any ideas ????? Any help ??? Any resolution???


You did the right thing by immediately sending a bug report, then either call Tesla or attempt to schedule service. It may take a while for them to respond but they should be able to pull that report. 
Last thing I would do is then a full power down and reset if anything remains quirky.


----------



## Ze1000

ddatta said:


> Reporting an unsettling experience today, do not know if it it related to V10:
> 
> - I was driving the car normally , starting form 90% SOC
> - The car lost power - warning on console- "Reduced power,... please try to exit and reenter car to resolve the problem""
> - Car unresponsive to accelerator pedal, decelerating to 35 mph
> - Stuck in Neutral, unresponsive to gear stalk shifts
> - trying to find a side street to safely park car
> - Warning on console - "rear motor shutting down - safe to drive car"
> - Warning on console - "Car shutting down , please pull over to safety"
> - Car shudders to a stop on side street.
> - Warning on console "Rear motor shut down, try to exit and reenter to resolve problem"
> - Get out of car, completely shaken. Lock and unlock car ,get back in - message still on console
> - press brake pedal. Car starts, behaves normally.
> - send Bug Report
> 
> Any ideas ????? Any help ??? Any resolution???


If you have a chance just pull the service center and have them look into it.
When I first got the Model 3 I had a similar problem (Unable to sustain power).
It took 3 visits to the service center to get it resolved. Last time the car stayed in the center for a couple of weeks.
It was a faulty connection on the High Voltage system.


----------



## iChris93

Lovesword said:


> I did! I did sign it too. It's getting spread around on Twitter it seems.
> My only thing with it is, as some online have said, it does sort of seem wrong/bad to "demand" the upgrade. I mean, I certainly didn't view it that way when I signed but reading some people's responses ..well, I do see their point. Nevertheless, I signed it and do want them to offer it.
> I even wrote Tesla and asked them if instead of arachnids I could have an MCU2 for my wife's car!!! 😃😂




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181989324797009922


----------



## Love

iChris93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181989324797009922


Thank you sir! That's good news!

I should add that my mobile tech and I were chatting (so nothing official, just chatting) and he mentioned that his Field Tech Specialist mentioned that it could end up costing about $4k and might not even bump up performance all that much... 
So... not meaning to rain on the parade here at all, and like I said... just two guys chatting, but I thought I'd mention that here.

Thanks again for the post!


----------



## Wooloomooloo

My car updated on 10/13 but oddly installed *019.32.11 bac8c51 *which according to TeslaFi is barely installed on any other car. Most others have 019.32.11.1, 019.32.12.1 or 019.32.12.2


----------

